# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Если я сейчас куплю новый компьютер, я смогу обновить его систему до Windows 10?

## DEL

Да, вы можете приобрести новое устройство, чтобы быть уверенными, что оно работает под управлением Windows 10. Хотя многие новые устройства поставляются с установленной ОС Windows 10, мы разработали Windows 10 так, чтобы она была совместима с новыми устройствами под управлением Windows 8.1. Кроме того, вы можете получить Windows 10 с помощью бесплатного обновления. Некоторые функции Windows 10 могут быть доступны не на всех устройствах. За подробностями обращайтесь к изготовителю.

----------

